# El Diablo Goes on Air! (MK2)



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey guys, my name is Andrew and I got some Airride for my 16th birthday. This is basically everything that my Dad and I have done to get it on. 

First things first, here's how we stared. It's not like I didn't like coilovers, I just thought airride was cool: 
This picture was taken at H20i 2011 









First we fitted the 5 gallon tanks and air compressor: 

























Then the initial teardown of the car, after about 2 hours and a lot of fun, this is what we ended up with: 









































These were the inside mats under the front seats, soaking wet: 









Now the wiring: 

















We decided to run the wiring for the future subwoofer: 

















We got the first strut in: 









Now we found the perfect spot to run the airlines, right under the back seat: 









The camder plates we wanted to put on. They're 2 degrees: 









First shot of the camber plates on there, it's kinda hard to see but oh well: 









This is with the camber plates and 25mm spacers on there, as well as he Autopilot V1 system, which we later switch out for the V2: 









Back end at first: 









Front end at first: 









This was the first time we had the car on the street since putting the bags in, I wasn't satisfied: 









































Got in my new JL 10 inch powered sub: 









A couple of shots of the Autopilot V2 system: 

























Then my Dad and I drove up to New Jersey to pick up this Rallye Grille and rad support: 









We decided to do a few other projcts with the car while the interior was out and the headliner was really saggy so we ripped it out: 









Some spots were cracked, so we put fiber glass and this stuff called G/Flex Epoxy on the back to stiffen and repair it: 

















After a couple of days we got in our black suede headliner material and were ready to put it on:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

The finished product: 









As I said before the sound deadening mats were soaked so we tossed 'em and put in Dynamat: 









And now just pretend I took pictures of the reasembly of the interior... 

Now how the car sits now with the AWESOME Autopilot V2 system hooked up and WAY more accurate that the V1 (note this is not all the way down): 









































This is it for now, I still plan on putting the Rallye Grille in and recongifuring the trunk. More to come...


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Great job, Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Highly impressed with the build, even moreso impressed with your father :thumbup::thumbup: 

Looks like great father son bonding time, my dad and i started at a very young age too so i have a soft spot for these activities :thumbup:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Highly impressed with the build, even moreso impressed with your father :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Looks like great father son bonding time, my dad and i started at a very young age too so i have a soft spot for these activities :thumbup:


 Yea, it was a great time to spend with him. Not everybody has that.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice job! Thumbs up for a cool dad too.:thumbup:


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

Nice ride, you guys put in some great work! Tell your dad he's a complete badass for helping you out. :thumbup:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

i remember this car from h2oi. Awesome build :thumbup:


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Cool to see another young guy on bags :thumbup: 
Your setup is definitely much nicer than mine, but then again my dad thinks my Cabby's a joke. Keep it up!


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

holy **** this is impressive.. wish i knew about the mk2s when i was in highschool i would have had a baller car like this haha but at 20 with an s4 about to be on bags and rs;s i cant complain keep up the good work! :beer: cant wait till you shave the bay lol


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

thats sweet man.. love the factthat your dad helps you and understands the project.. old and new school ideas equals a well done vehicle... love the rally grille by the way.. saw one on a mk2 yesterday by the beach


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

very nice set up man! I remembered seeing it at h2o. Also I took a peak at it this fall. I stopped by your house when your dad let me borrow the fender roller. Very cool guy, your father is. You want to talk about the "pay it forward" idea, he's a great man to have in our community and I'm sure you "didn't fall far from the tree" :laugh: 

Real nice work, and treasure the time you have with the family!


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

msheehan said:


> cant wait till you shave the bay lol


 Haha me neither!!


----------



## 2.OhhhGTI (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah...we sold this to his mom as "this will get the car back in the driveway because it's too steep....:laugh:" 

Also...it's just as much fun for me to work on this since Andrew is sooo enthusiastic and really has a good eye for details at such a tender age....


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey guys, some of you are probably wondering how I like the Autopilot V2, well here's my answer. My dad and I both LOVE the V2, not just because of the looks, but because it is soooo much more accurate than the V1. The V2 is like a new iPhone, it's awesome with all these new features. The V2 is cool because it has so many options and pressures that you can set it at. I definitely recommend spending the $900 on it because it is just awesome. Another nice feature it has is that when you receive it, the harness is bundled up, there are minimal wires, and the manifold is one piece rather than 2 separate pieces and the dump valve is much quieter then the V1 manifolds. 

If you have anymore questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

awesome:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

AndrewDaniels said:


> Hey guys, some of you are probably wondering how I like the Autopilot V2, well here's my answer. My dad and I both LOVE the V2, not just because of the looks, but because it is soooo much more accurate than the V1. The V2 is like a new iPhone, it's awesome with all these new features. The V2 is cool because it has so many options and pressures that you can set it at. I definitely recommend spending the $900 on it because it is just awesome. Another nice feature it has is that when you receive it, the harness is bundled up, there are minimal wires, and the manifold is one piece rather than 2 separate pieces and the dump valve is much quieter then the V1 manifolds.
> 
> If you have anymore questions feel free to ask.


Can you comment on how consistent or inconsistent the presets are from time to time? 

Have you done any height measurement test with a certain load at certain preset, and then some other time with the same load/preset? How close or far off were they?

Thanks.


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Monkeykungfu said:


> Can you comment on how consistent or inconsistent the presets are from time to time?
> 
> Have you done any height measurement test with a certain load at certain preset, and then some other time with the same load/preset? How close or far off were they?
> 
> Thanks.


Well, the presets are very accurate, we check them just about everytime we go out to make sure one side isn't sagging or the pressure is way off. They are very on point, something that the V1 was not. And also, my dad and I never actually measured heights, but we just go by eye and so far everytime we checked it's looked very good and close everytime. One thing that we did learn is that if you are airing up or down, that you should make sure your foot is off the brake or the E-brake is off b/c then the wheels will be locked and in order for the pressure to be right, the wheels need some mobility. One time the pressure was way off, but we fixed that, it just happened to be a line not fully secure. But overall I'd give this system a 9/10, very accurate all the time.


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

What's up guys, just took a mini photo shoot. Here you go:


























































And if you were wondering what the interior looks like:

























The trunk right now:


















Here's the car in the background, it's my dad's 1969 Austin America, w/ dual Weber carbs:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Got a small update on the Rallye Grille:


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

AndrewDaniels said:


> Here's the car in the background, it's my dad's 1969 Austin America, w/ dual Weber carbs:


So.... when is the AA getting bagged?  That's one nice ride.


Nice grille too BTW!


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Got another update:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

looks good. a lot of the pictures are broken though. interested in seeing the rest. :thumbup:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Some crappy cell pics for now: 

























Let me know what you think. I think they look AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :heart:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

AndrewDaniels said:


> Let me know what you think. I think they look AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :heart:


 im going to have to agree with you here :thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Looking good man!!!


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

car looks great. saw you at the meet at sandy point :wave: i was parked behind you and talked for a while:thumbup:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

And I finally got around to putting that Rallye Grille in:


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks good man, like it even more with rallye front end


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

really nice standing... any pictures of the negative plates at the rears?? i still planed these too..but dont do it before..looks nice...


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been away from mine for a while as my dad and I got another toy:


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

what tire size are the 912's?


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

damn it looks so sweett man


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Grabbit said:


> what tire size are the 912's?


They are 205x45x16's all the way around


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

I've got a set of GTI fender flares for that mk1 if you're interested. Aside from needing a good cleanup, they are in great condition. I've also got a brand new alternator for that car. PM if you're interested.


And I'm local to you (live in Laurel, work in Crofton).


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey, met you and your dad today at Cult Classic (MK1 Rabbit GTI) your looks really nice. Well I hope that your dad will bring the mk1 gti to H2O this years. :thumbup:


----------



## TAG TIMER (Apr 8, 2010)

I am just speechless... This car is amazing:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Road Boss said:


> Hey, met you and your dad today at Cult Classic (MK1 Rabbit GTI) your looks really nice. Well I hope that your dad will bring the mk1 gti to H2O this years. :thumbup:


 Yea, we're planing on bringing both. I will finally have my license so we'll be able to drive separately. Also my dad will bring the Mk1 to Waterfest this year. I can't make this year's, but that's not holding my dad back.


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Here's one photo from Cult Classic that we took:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

awesome work man!!! keep it up! i envy the time you get to spend with your dad working onc ars..that's awesome..i'm with my dad all day, but at work..he's always telling me how crazy i am for spending all this money on cars..but at the end of the day, he is just as crazy as i am about them.


----------

